# Teaching English in Japan



## Matilonatt

Hi Everyone,

I would like to move to Japan and teach English there. I've applied to jobs online as well as the JET Programme and I've had zero success. I have all the qualifications; degree, TEFL cert, currently learning Japanese (albeit slowly), some teaching experience (not EFL though, taught adult literacy). I'm not sure if being from the Caribbean and not from one of the 5 major English-speaking countries is making it more difficult for me, but I was hoping to secure a job by the start of their school year in April. 

I've been looking at applying to hiring agencies, but unfortunately the only one suitable for me because I'm from Trinidad is Interac. However, if I apply to Interac now and I'm successful, I won't be going over until maybe July/August. However, if I'm not successful...that's a whole other story. 

So basically I'm thinking:
1. I can go to Japan now on a tourist visa and maybe it'll be easier to source employment while there.
2. Apply to Interac and if I don't get through, still go to Japan on a tourist visa. It'll just be in July/August, but I'm not sure if going at that time will make me more successful at finding a job.
3 The problem with the first two, is that it involves me putting out alot of money, going to a country where I don't know a single person and barely knowing the language. It also involves me not knowing how long it will take for me to secure a job and changing the status of my visa , which may take longer than the visa may actually be for, so I may have to leave the country and re-enter, all of which I probably won't have enough money to do.

Therein lies my predicament. So I would greatly appreciate any and all advice. Thanks for reading and look forward to hearing from you


----------



## larabell

Some people do come to Japan on a temporary visa and look for work while they're here. It's not illegal, as long as you don't actually start working without the proper visa. Still, I wouldn't tell the Immigration guy at the airport about your plan.

As far as jobs... the English teaching industry has seen healthier days. A few years back a couple of major chains went out of business, leaving a glut of unemployed English teachers. I've heard that most schools look to hire "native speakers" -- people from English-speaking countries -- but if you speak without a noticeable accent, you may have better luck being here physically because it might be easier to land an interview and prove your fluency.

But... I'm not sure I would count on landing a job before your visa and/or money runs out. I know one person who tried that and ended up going back home after six months, never having found work here. If you give it a shot, make sure you have enough money to last for a while. Japan isn't cheap and English-teaching jobs aren't as easy to come by as they once were.


----------



## Kumamon

If you have some spare cash take the plunge and travel to Japan. There are always teaching vacancies, especially in the bigger cities.

Try jobs.gaijinpot.com to try and get an idea of what jobs are available.

And despite what larabell says, Japan is relatively cheap at the moment. The Yen is extremely weak and is continuing to lose value.

Best of luck.


----------



## Matilonatt

Hi Irabell, 
I definitely won't tell the Immigration guy my plans! 
I was thinking the same, that if I go there and present myself directly, it will be easier for me to get a job. 
Well I know in recent times the government wants more people speaking English due to the 2020 Olympics, so I thought it would have more vacancies.

Hi Kumamon,
I do have some money, but I don't think it'll be enough for me to leave the country and re-enter if my tourist visa (3 mths only) expires before I can get a job or if I get a job and I don't get my working visa in time.
I have been applying to jobs at Gaijinpot with no luck, but I do see alot of jobs available mainly stating 'must currently reside in Japan'. That's what initially got me thinking that if I go there, it might be easier to get a job. 
I guess I'll just have to try and go with enough money if the worst happens (hopefully it doesn't ).

Thanks for all the advice


----------



## lzzjp

Hi,
I would suggest you to keep trying the JTE program. I have met a Jamaican on JTE program, so, it is not impossible.

JTE nowadays is hard to get due to the fact it is the only way of getting a very good payment. 

Interact is one of the few dispatch companies still paying a descent salary. About 230000JPY (TT$14417). 
This amount is enough to pay bills, rent and save something.

The good point of coming through Interact is that they will provide your visa and give you at 1 - 2 years contract. Also the experience you get, will open doors to other opportunities and to show you if teaching is what you really want.

You may also try "Heart Corporation", but their salary is hardly higher than JPY210000.

Avoid a company called RCS, their conditions are not good and the pay is ridiculous.


----------



## Matilonatt

Hi Izzjp,

I would love to get through with the JET, the only problem though, is that you have to wait an entire year, and re-submit all your docs once again. Don't think I can wait that long, just to maybe get turned down again.

I'm definitely going to try Interac, they sound good. Never heard of Heart Corporation but I'll check them out. Warning noted; stay away from RCS.

Thanks for the advice


----------



## lzzjp

Matilonatt said:


> Hi Izzjp,
> 
> I would love to get through with the JET, the only problem though, is that you have to wait an entire year, and re-submit all your docs once again. Don't think I can wait that long, just to maybe get turned down again.
> 
> I'm definitely going to try Interac, they sound good. Never heard of Heart Corporation but I'll check them out. Warning noted; stay away from RCS.
> 
> Thanks for the advice


I've met some people who worked for Interac and they seemed to be pretty happy with it.
So, if you have possibilities of getting a contract with them, don't waste your time, go for it.

This company is also looking for new staff:
CAN ENGLISH SCHOOL | ƒLƒƒƒ“ƒCƒ“ƒOƒŠƒbƒVƒ…ƒXƒN�[ƒ‹ |Interested in working for CAN English School? ||

And better check ALTia

ALTIA CENTRAL Recruiting

And this other one:

AtoZ Corporation


----------



## Matilonatt

Hey Izzjp,

On Interac's website, it stated that the best time to apply for their Sept intake would be Mar-May. So I thought I would apply in March.

I did check out ALTIA, but they usually conduct face-to-face interviews. For overseas applicants, they only have them in Canada & USA. I can't afford (literally) to take the risk of travelling to these interviews, with the chance that I may not be successful. I had also checked out AEON and they were the same. 

Never heard of CAN English & AtoZ Corp., but I'll check them out also.

Thanks for all your help once again


----------



## lzzjp

Matilonatt said:


> Hey Izzjp,
> 
> On Interac's website, it stated that the best time to apply for their Sept intake would be Mar-May. So I thought I would apply in March.
> 
> I did check out ALTIA, but they usually conduct face-to-face interviews. For overseas applicants, they only have them in Canada & USA. I can't afford (literally) to take the risk of travelling to these interviews, with the chance that I may not be successful. I had also checked out AEON and they were the same.
> 
> Never heard of CAN English & AtoZ Corp., but I'll check them out also.
> 
> Thanks for all your help once again


Can and AtoZ are operating in Nagano Prefecture, in my honest opinion, the best place to live in Japan, unless you hate cold and snow.

I suggest you to apply now even if they are mentioning to apply from March.

I don't know why here in Japan, these businesses are a little slow updating their websites. Always happen such things as someone breaking their contracts in the middle of the way, so, they are going to check the ones registered.
Even if they say interviews are conducted face-to-face, apply, apply to everything. Keep track of to which companies you have applied to, and the date.
If you wait too much to apply, you won't get many chances to work this year.


Good luck!


----------



## lzzjp

Matilonatt said:


> Hey Izzjp,
> 
> On Interac's website, it stated that the best time to apply for their Sept intake would be Mar-May. So I thought I would apply in March.
> 
> I did check out ALTIA, but they usually conduct face-to-face interviews. For overseas applicants, they only have them in Canada & USA. I can't afford (literally) to take the risk of travelling to these interviews, with the chance that I may not be successful. I had also checked out AEON and they were the same.
> 
> Never heard of CAN English & AtoZ Corp., but I'll check them out also.
> 
> Thanks for all your help once again


Can and AtoZ are operating in Nagano Prefecture, in my honest opinion, the best place to live in Japan, unless you hate cold and snow.

I suggest you to apply now even if they are mentioning to apply from March.

I don't know why here in Japan, these businesses are a little slow updating their websites. Always happen such things as someone breaking their contracts in the middle of the way, so, they are going to check the ones registered.
Even if they say interviews are conducted face-to-face, apply, apply to everything. Keep track of to which companies you have applied to, and the date.
If you wait too much to apply, you won't get many chances to work this year.

And it would be crazy going to Canada/US for interview. 
That would be expensive eh?!

JAPAN ALT | English Teaching Jobs in Japan and Other Resources

Alt Kansai jobs | Esljobs77.com

tokyo all jobs classifieds - craigslist

Good luck!


----------



## Matilonatt

Well I've never experienced snow before...but I have a feeling I won't love the cold, I'm from the Caribbean after all . I was hoping to get a job in places where there are mild winters.

Ok, thanks for the links. I'm definitely going to take your advice and apply like crazy! lol.

Oh yea, it'll be expensive from Trinidad to Canada/USA!

Thanks so very much


----------



## bebopdrummer

*Old Geezers teaching English in Japan*

Anybody have any thoughts on upper middle aged peeps teaching English in Japan. I'm 58 and soon to be selling my business to spend as much time as I can in Japan. Made the stupid decision 39 years in the past to drop out of college, so no degree but am getting Oxford Seminars TESOL. Am financially self sufficient but understand I must work at least part time to be able to spend more than 3 months at a time.


----------



## larabell

bebopdrummer said:


> Anybody have any thoughts on upper middle aged peeps teaching English in Japan.


The one person I know of who spent six months looking for a teaching position and went home empty-handed was a middle-aged person so my gut response would be more on the pessimistic side.

But... if you really only need to work part-time, why not try for a non-working visa (like maybe flower arranging or Aikido) and apply for permission to work part-time to help support yourself. In theory, that's possible... but I don't know the success rate because I don't know anyone who tried that angle.

If that works but you can't find a job with a major school (because they usually want young people with degrees and there are probably more of those than there are jobs) just advertise and take on private students. I would imagine there are plenty of potential students who would prefer paying someone mature over someone half their own age.

Just a thought...


----------



## Matilonatt

Just providing a little update. 

I've been applying to different hiring agencies with no success. I truly believe it's because of where I'm from. So, I've decided to take the plunge and go to Tokyo, Japan and look for work. I'm currently organizing to apply for my Japanese Tourist Visa and I have a few questions:

1. I need to provide the following to the Embassy: 
-Travel Itinerary (copy): reservation or booking indicating travel movements for entire journey. 
-Schedule/Timetable (original): description of the applicant's activities in Japan from the date of arrival to the date of departure.
I'm guessing I'll have to write some false things here... However, I'm thinking that my chances of getting the Visa will be greater if I told the Embassy that I have a contact person in Japan, who will be assisting me with my sightseeing. Is anyone willing to be my contact in Tokyo?

2. I've been looking at different accommodations. Does anyone have advice on Accommodation Tokyo - Cheap accommodation in Tokyo, Japan - TATAMI-GUESTHOUSE ?

Thanks!


----------

